# Neither//Both-eye dominance??



## kwood (Oct 4, 2011)

I just took my mom shooting for the first time ever last night. I have been wanting to take her shooting for a long time, and she finally came and loved it!!!
Now her eye-dominance is questionable. Wondering if any of you coaches have run into it. It seems she doesn't have real strong eye dominance, or maybe is both..

She is right-handed, but I *Think* left-eyed.
It is very peculiar, because her results are pretty inconsistent. 
Seriously, it seems no matter which of the standard eye-dominance tests I do, I get a different result every time. It seems like she slightly more often goes to the left eye....so I am leaning that way-- and I would like to think she is just "fighting" to be RH instead bc that is more natural initially. 

I had her shoot LH and she seemed to do OK for a beginner having to shoot an RH bow with 8 different sizes/spines of arrows @20# w/o adjusting sights, etc....

I just would hate to be that ignorant "know-it-all" that insists she shoot LH, if for instance there is such a thing as a neither/both/ambidexterous eye dominance. Have any of you coaches encountered such a thing?


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

Give her a camera and see which eye she brings it to. That will tend to be the dominant eye. Best to shoot that way, but that's what they make blinders for. Me and my wife are both left eye dominant and right handed. We shoot right.


----------



## kwood (Oct 4, 2011)

Yeah she uses a camera with her left, so yeah I have a feeling she is L.E.D. 

but...is there any such thing as neither eye/both eye dominance? Ever come across somehting like that?


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

Maybe she is ambidextrous eyed??? Thats better than cross-eyed.


----------



## kwood (Oct 4, 2011)

I just have never HEARD of such a thing.... Lol!


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

this happens..... just have her squint one eye


----------



## deepsprayj (Nov 4, 2011)

I feel I do not have a dominant eye. I shoot pretty much the same righty or lefty so I chose righty because I wm.right handed. I did however shoot a compound lefty for about three years as well as a longbow that I still shoot lefty. All my other bows are right handed. I find I release my finger bows in a more consistent manner right handed as I have more fine motor control in my right hand than my left.

I am blessed with a wife that shares my addictions


----------

